# Master plumber needed, I just can't figure it out.



## patron (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello, I am hoping to find some master plumbers here to solve this problem. It is difficult and as a joutneyman plumber I am unable to figure it out. 

I will begin by giving a full overview of equiptment installed and the general problem. 
The house has been updated with a grunfas on demand pump, an on demand wall mount water heater, new faucets, shower valves and shower heads, including supply hoses and valves, and an under counter reverse osmosis sytem for drinking water. 
The problem is that the location of the on demand boiler, the wall behind has a bathroom. The second bathroom is attached to the master bedroom on the other side of the house. In the bathroom close to the water heater, it is impossible to regulate the temerature of the water. I've tried everything. Hot water on the water heater starts as expected. In the process of adjusting the temerature of the water, using cold water, the water heater eventually shuts off and the shower turns cold. If you reduce the cold water to almost closed the water heater will start again, however without regulating it with cold water, it will rise to an uncomfortable temperature until you repeat the process of regulating with cold water. 
The other bathroom is fine, so I tried reducing the water heater temperature. I still had the same problem, although with a somewhat less hot temperature. The other bathroom however did not have enough hot water to have a comfortable shower. 

Here is where it gets wierd. I discovered by accident that if I slightly open another faucet, be it the kitchen or the bath sink faucet, or any faucet for that matter, and start the shower, then the shower is fully adjustable and the customer is happy with the shower_____?????? 

What could be causing this and what are my solutions? Please if anybody could help I would be happy to discuss this further. Thank you very much.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

how much does this pay? 

money for nothing


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

How about posting an introduction in the appropriate section of this forum tell us about yourself and what you do.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

patron said:


> Hello, I am hoping to find some master plumbers here to solve this problem. It is difficult and as a joutneyman plumber I am unable to figure it out.
> 
> I will begin by giving a full overview of equiptment installed and the general problem.
> The house has been updated with a grunfas on demand pump, an on demand wall mount water heater, new faucets, shower valves and shower heads, including supply hoses and valves, and an under counter reverse osmosis sytem for drinking water.
> ...


There is a solution to this problem

First off we dont give out free information to the general public

So if you want the answer to your question post your detailed qualification in the introduction section of this forum...


----------



## patron (Jan 26, 2012)

cityplumbing said:


> How about posting an introduction in the appropriate section of this forum tell us about yourself and what you do.


Two ridiculous answers or actually half hearted attempts. I don't need to introduce myself to find an answer to a problem. I guess this more of chat site.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

patron said:


> Two ridiculous answers or actually half hearted attempts. I don't need to introduce myself to find an answer to a problem. I guess this more of chat site.


I guess you don't have any qualification as it says you are a general contractor

so go hire a plumber..... and stop being so cheap


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

patron said:


> Two ridiculous answers or actually half hearted attempts. I don't need to introduce myself to find an answer to a problem. I guess this more of chat site.


These aren't answers. If your seeking information from seasoned plumbers then you should be polite and introduce yourself that way we know your a true professional and not a home owner seeking free info.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> These aren't answers. If your seeking information from seasoned plumbers then you should be polite and introduce yourself that way we know your a true professional and not a home owner seeking free info.


He is a general contractor ... pretending to be a plumber


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

patron said:


> Two ridiculous answers or actually half hearted attempts. I don't need to introduce myself to find an answer to a problem. I guess this more of chat site.


Did you not see the banner at the top of the page?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

patron said:


> Two ridiculous answers or actually half hearted attempts. I don't need to introduce myself to find an answer to a problem. I guess this more of chat site.


 
ya all we do is chat, cya


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

They will never learn , all he had to do was post an intro and he would have gotten the help he's looking for.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

patron said:


> Two ridiculous answers or actually half hearted attempts. I don't need to introduce myself to find an answer to a problem. I guess this more of chat site.


Well let the shenanigans begin, no introduction= no habla

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

playme1979 said:


> They will never learn , all he had to do was post an intro and he would have gotten the help he's looking for.


 
not from me :thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You should check the pressuretrol on the boiler, then turn the pressure on the Vfd pump controller up to 150psi, problem solved.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't stand when GC's do there own plumbing work. Then they want a plumber to bail them out for free when they can't figure out where they messed up.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

What's funny is he said as a jman he cant figure it out, well every jman I know could figure it out.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

He knows the answer, just run the k-sink while you shower! Problem solved


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

grunfas?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> grunfas?


Grundfos
The system he is talking about is a Vfd based pumping system. In this case it's probly a submersible well pump that's being controlled by the drive. 


sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Grundfos
> 
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



Oh, that grunfas.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

patron said:


> Hello, I am hoping to find some master plumbers here to solve this problem. It is difficult and as a joutneyman plumber I am unable to figure it out.
> 
> I will begin by giving a full overview of equiptment installed and the general problem.
> The house has been updated with a grunfas on demand pump, an on demand wall mount water heater, new faucets, shower valves and shower heads, including supply hoses and valves, and an under counter reverse osmosis sytem for drinking water.
> ...


 






Oh don't worry about that, that's normal.....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

patron said:


> Two ridiculous answers or actually half hearted attempts. I don't need to introduce myself to find an answer to a problem. I guess this more of chat site.


 







Oh no? Think again senor patron.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Oh don't worry about that, that's normal.....:laughing:


lol good thing he didnt get the model that requires the hose bibb to run at the same time ! then he would be really stumped.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Think next time he's gonna have a licensed plumber fix his problems? :furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My starship uses a water teleportation device where this type of problem simply doesn't exist...

I would strongly consider ripping out all the existing pipes and upgrading....

Yea right... Journeyman Plumber not a chance.... GC oh yea....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I think i have an idea or two of what it could be wrong. Anyone care to discuss this in the business lounge?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Think next time he's gonna have a licensed plumber fix his problems? :furious:


No.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

The problem is...It doesn't work right. :thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

patron said:


> Two ridiculous answers or actually half hearted attempts. I don't need to introduce myself to find an answer to a problem. I guess this more of chat site.


Wrong.

Good luck and good-bye Sir!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I think i have an idea or two of what it could be wrong. Anyone care to discuss this in the business lounge?


I think that we would discover that we share a consensus of opinion as to what is causing his problem...

Somehow I doubt that he will ever really find out what that is here as he is clearly a GC and not a plumber...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

patron said:


> I don't need to introduce myself to find an answer to a problem. I guess this more of chat site.







Yea you are right... :laughing:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

now this is just a rumor, but, I hear Grunfas is going to be releasing a wireless water distribution system in the very near future. And the best part is, it only uses 2 Sharkbite fittings!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL! Thanks for not letting this sink, MikeS!
I knew the answer after 3 or 4 lines but then on the 5th I thought, "Hey! waitaminit. You don't know sh!t from shinola, doya?" ROFLMAO :laughing:

Basically, dude, your a-frame's bent and the jimmson saddle can't regulate the matter/anti-matter stream from the dylithium crystals.

Sucks to be you. Oh well, let's get back to "chatting". :jester:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Miguel said:


> LOL! Thanks for not letting this sink, MikeS!
> I knew the answer after 3 or 4 lines but then on the 5th I thought, "Hey! waitaminit. You don't know sh!t from shinola, doya?" ROFLMAO :laughing:
> 
> Basically, dude, your a-frame's bent and the jimmson saddle can't regulate the matter/anti-matter stream from the dylithium crystals.
> ...


I don't think its the jimpson saddle, its the flux capacitor, not communicating with the pressuretrol and the high oil cut out switch.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

He probably has the hot and cold mixed somewhere.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

so what is the problem?


----------

